# Costa Rica Field Pics Part 4: Orthoptera



## Jmugleston (Jul 11, 2010)

Orthoptera: Since technically these insects were the reason for the trip, they'll get their own thread:


----------



## moloch (Jul 11, 2010)

I always enjoy seeing the forest grasshoppers and katydids.  That first photo was of a really unusual animal.  Do you have a name for it?  The Monkey hoppers were also nice and highly coloured.

Looks like a very productive trip. 

Regards,
David


----------



## Jmugleston (Jul 11, 2010)

moloch said:


> I always enjoy seeing the forest grasshoppers and katydids.  That first photo was of a really unusual animal.  Do you have a name for it?  The Monkey hoppers were also nice and highly coloured.
> 
> Looks like a very productive trip.
> 
> ...


The monkey grasshoppers were my favorite of the Caelifera that I found. I've now found members of that family in the US (a single species that occurs in S. Utah), Papua New Guinea, Australia, Africa, and Central America. They're everywhere! I have an idea on the first pic, but I need to verify it first so that I'm not giving you the wrong name.


----------



## popcangenie (Aug 11, 2010)

really cool man I wanna go there in grade 12


----------



## zonbonzovi (Aug 12, 2010)

Loved the leaf mimic & of course the beasts with bright warning colors...is this your primary area of study?


----------

